# Elk Tacos in Cheddar Cheese Shells



## A12GaugeGirl (Jan 10, 2015)

So, I am a huge taco fan and I just made these the other night. They were so good, I wanted to share them here. They are elk, but deer or pronghorn would work really well too. And they don't have a corn or flour tortilla. Instead, the shell is just baked cheddar cheese. It works amazingly well and is a fun twist on taco night. http://huntingandcooking.com/elk-tacos-in-cheddar-cheese-shells/

Anybody else have some fun twists on tacos to share?


----------

